# Few Pots



## myingling (May 8, 2016)

Been Awhile posted some turkey pot still getting few made
dyed and stabilized ,,,,left is black ash burl crystal - slate ,,,,,,,,right is figured ingrown bark maple glass - slate

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 8, 2016)

Nice pots Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

VERY nice Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (May 8, 2016)

Really like the look of those Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2016)

Wow...nice ash!!

...and that blue one is a real looker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 8, 2016)

Sharp looking calls Mike !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bigdoc (May 8, 2016)

Beautiful calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 11, 2016)

I won't comment on your Ash but your calls are Looking good ! Love the natural wood look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 11, 2016)

Good looking as always Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

